# Access Abfrage -> VBA DAO wie?



## keeper99 (4. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe in Access eine abfrage erstellt welche ich als "abfrage" in VBA benötige.

Der SQL Code sieht wie folgt aus:



> SELECT daten.datum, daten.username, daten.uhrzeit_login, daten.uhrzeit_logoff, daten.loginplusminus, daten.logoffplusminus, daten.bemerkungen
> FROM daten
> WHERE (((daten.datum) Between #1/1/2008# And #1/31/2008#) AND ((daten.username)="testbenutzer"))
> ORDER BY daten.datum;



In dieser abfrage möchte ich die Datumsangaben per String (?) haben, so das ich später z.b. per Dropdownfeld einen Monat auswähle und dann oben die richtigen Daten eingetragen sind. Auch der Username soll als String in der abfrage laufen.

Ich versuche nun seit 2 tagen am VB Code bekomme es aber absolut nicht hin, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## ronaldh (4. März 2008)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, muss das Datumsformat in Access so formatiert sein:


```
Datum = "# YYYY-MM-DD #"
```

Demzufolge wäre Deine Datumsformatierung ungültig.


----------

